# ¡Vamos!



## nass585

¡Hola a todos!

¿Sabría alguien decirme si existe un equivalente en alemán a la expresión en castellano "¡Vamos!"? En algún sitio he visto algo como "auf geht's!" pero no sé si es utilizable para cada caso en el que lo es el "¡Vamos!"
Es una expresión que utilizamos mucho cuando queremos animar a alguien (incluso a uno mismo, diciéndolo en voz alta) en todo tipo de situaciones; por ejemplo para animar a un equipo de fútbol o para pedirle a alguien que comience una actividad.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Bahiano

"Auf geht's!" es perfecto. Hay tambien "Los!" o "Los jetzt!" sin diferencia cuanto al sentido.


----------



## Juopak

Generalmente es Los! puede decirse como vamos al retrarte en conjunto con otras personas de un lugar, como para impulsar o animar a alguien, una forma de dar ánimo es Nach Oben! Nach Oben!


----------



## Alemanita

Juopak said:


> ... una forma de dar ánimo es *Nach Oben! Nach Oben!*



Perdona, pero esto no lo he escuchado nunca, y vivo en Alemania desde hace - uff!

*Nach oben* (con minúscula) significa "hacia arriba" y nada más.

Aber bitte, ich lasse mich gerne belehren und lerne etwas dazu. Man kann ja wirklich nie immer alles wissen.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

_(Na) Los! _es lo típico, corriente y natural en estos casos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Tal vez pudiera Juopak decirnos dónde se dice lo que él propone.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

> por ejemplo para animar a un equipo de fútbol o para pedirle a alguien que comience una actividad.


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita dice:
Perdona, pero esto no lo he escuchado nunca, y vivo en Alemania desde hace - uff!

Saludos
Jordi


----------

